# V



## Ben_Jamin75

V is now in the guide for Tuesday 11/3 on abc. Set your season passes


----------



## wesmills

Thanks for the reminder! SP set.

Sci Fi (what new name?) is running the other two miniseries around the same time.


----------



## gastrof

wesmills said:


> Thanks for the reminder! SP set.
> 
> Sci Fi (what new name?) is running the other two miniseries around the same time.


Not so sure about that.

The material scheduled at zap2it for SyFy on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (both minis and at least a good bunch of the weekly episodes, if not all) are NOT listed at SyFy's own schedule pages for those dates.

Will be interesting to see which set of listings changes between now and the end of October.


----------



## windracer

TiVo Central Online shows the original mini-series (4 hours) airing all at once Sunday afternoon:

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/oneclick.do?searchCriteria=2049|programsearch|tivo:cl.372864h

And then the Final Battle afterwards:

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/oneclick.do?searchCriteria=2049|programsearch|tivo:cl.376589

_edit:_ hmm, yeah, something is wrong with the TCO data for the _new_ series because it shows it as airing on SyFy as well. My TiVo found it on ABC, though, so I scheduled it from there.


----------



## janry

I'm not familiar with what this series is about. The commercials look fairly interesting but obviously, they may not be a good indicator. Anything currently on that I can compare this to?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

janry said:


> I'm not familiar with what this series is about. The commercials look fairly interesting but obviously, they may not be a good indicator. Anything currently on that I can compare this to?


Hard to tell without actually seeing the show. They're apparently going in a different-enough direction than the original that they tried to get out of paying royalties by calling this a completely original series. (But not different-enough that they won the arbitration!)


----------



## Doit2it

Comcast here in Nashville, TN has V Pilot showing at 1:36am on Nov 4th. It's been that way since I set it a couple of days ago and hasn't changed yet. No other listings for the *new* show in the guide. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Grey Griffin

> Comcast here in Nashville, TN has V Pilot showing at 1:36am on Nov 4th. It's been that way since I set it a couple of days ago and hasn't changed yet. No other listings for the new show in the guide. Anyone else having this problem?


When this happens in my area it's usually due to a local preemption. Check the guide and see what the ABC affiliate is airing at 7pm on 11/3. I'll bet there is some type of local news or sports event taking place at that time.


----------



## gastrof

janry said:


> I'm not familiar with what this series is about. The commercials look fairly interesting but obviously, they may not be a good indicator. Anything currently on that I can compare this to?


The original show:

Human looking aliens come and say "We just want to be friends". They gain celebrity, kids love'm, there are action figures and toys, they get in good with high society and politicians...

And slowly gain influence and power.

They form kids' clubs and for teens "youth groups".

Eventually the "Visitors" are calling the shots, and some people are still too blind to see what's happening.

An underground forms, and eventually it's discovered the Visitors are actually reptillian, wearing VERY convincing disguises.

Things get very, very bad, to the point where the Visitors are no longer disguising their aims, tho' they still disguise their appearance.

What ARE their aims? Take all of the Earth's resources, including its water and whatever food sources they can get their hands on...which includes the human race.

And still some people are too blind to see what's really happening...

On and on.

_(Did I mention the part about the Visitor who starts dating a human girl and makes her pregnant with two human/lizard hybrid twins, a girl almost completely human, and a boy, almost entirely reptillian?)_


----------



## gastrof

windracer said:


> TiVo Central Online shows the original mini-series (4 hours) airing all at once Sunday afternoon:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/oneclick.do?searchCriteria=2049|programsearch|tivo:cl.372864h
> 
> And then the Final Battle afterwards:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/oneclick.do?searchCriteria=2049|programsearch|tivo:cl.376589
> 
> _edit:_ hmm, yeah, something is wrong with the TCO data for the _new_ series because it shows it as airing on SyFy as well. My TiVo found it on ABC, though, so I scheduled it from there.


Both zap2it.com and tvguide.com listed the two mini-series and (apparently) all of the weekly series episodes running next weekend and next Monday and Tuesday on SyFy Channel.

SyFy's own schedule page showed other programming in all those timeslots.


----------



## janry

Doit2it said:


> Comcast here in Nashville, TN has V Pilot showing at 1:36am on Nov 4th. It's been that way since I set it a couple of days ago and hasn't changed yet. No other listings for the *new* show in the guide. Anyone else having this problem?


They are showing the Jeff Fisher show during that normal air time. Like anyone cares about the Titans.


----------



## Hercules67

Yeah, I am big Titans fan, and I have stopped caring about the Titans.

What a bunch of..... ah, I can't say in polite conversation.


----------



## TiVo Steve

V

Oops, I meant *Defying Gravity*. Or was that *Invasion*? No, I'm pretty sure it was *V* that has been canceled...


----------



## aaronwt

Doit2it said:


> Comcast here in Nashville, TN has V Pilot showing at 1:36am on Nov 4th. It's been that way since I set it a couple of days ago and hasn't changed yet. No other listings for the *new* show in the guide. Anyone else having this problem?


Crap! Tuesday November 3rd is election day in my area which means the show will be preempted or at least butchered with election results. I guess I'll have to end up paying to watch this on VOD .


----------



## sieglinde

In the original V, scientists were being hunted down and persecuted because they were using computers to determine that the aliens were lizards in disguise and not human. The original V was based on WW II in a German occupied country. I never watched the TV series just the two mini-series.


----------



## gastrof

SyFy has advertised that the minis ARE going to run on Sunday, so their own schedule page isn't even up to date.

I'm guessing now that means zap and TV Guide are correct that the weekly series episodes of "V" will also run on Monday and Tuesday.

I'm going to try and record every single bit of it.

No, I have no shame.


----------



## Lava Lamp Freak

Doit2it said:


> Comcast here in Nashville, TN has V Pilot showing at 1:36am on Nov 4th. It's been that way since I set it a couple of days ago and hasn't changed yet. No other listings for the *new* show in the guide. Anyone else having this problem?


I e-mailed WKRN about this and got the following response.



> On November 3, 10 & 17, ABC's "V" will air
> from 7:00 - 8:00pm on the NashvilleWX Channel (WKRNDT2). You can view
> the NashvilleWX Channel over the air at digital channel 2.2 or on
> Comcast Cable Channel 245 and Charter Cable Channel 136. For other cable
> system, please contact your provider. If you have satellite service,
> you can receive this channel over the air at digital channel 2.2.
> 
> WKRN/News 2 will not delay this program to air at 1:35am Tuesday night
> into Wednesday morning as tv guides are showing. The Titans on 2 With
> Jeff Fisher show is not scheduled to air on November 24th, therefore "V"
> will air on WKRN.


----------



## janry

That's bizzare. I'm glad you asked them.

EDIT: and in case anyone wants to see for themselves, here is a link to WKRN's announcement about this.

http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=11400190


----------



## bareyb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hard to tell without actually seeing the show. They're apparently going in a different-enough direction than the original that they tried to get out of paying royalties by calling this a completely original series. (But not different-enough that they won the arbitration!)


Uh-oh... I don't like the sound of that. I sure hope the "new" version doesn't screw it up. :down:


----------



## aaronwt

It can't be worse than the original.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

aaronwt said:


> It can't be worse than the original.


The original mini was pretty good, for its day.

The sequel wasn't that bad, either.

The series, though...


----------



## bareyb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The original mini was pretty good, for its day.
> 
> The sequel wasn't that bad, either.
> 
> The series, though...


I liked it. I was a lot younger back then, but I remember we were all watching it. Kind of a water cooler show. I agree about the series too. That was a major disappointment.


----------



## windracer

I have not seen the original minis since they first aired when I was a kid. I'm looking forward to viewing them again and seeing how they hold up to my memory or them, and then compare them to the new series.


----------



## janry

Lava Lamp Freak said:


> I e-mailed WKRN about this and got the following response.





> On November 3, 10 & 17, ABC's "V" will air
> from 7:00 - 8:00pm on the NashvilleWX Channel (WKRNDT2).


Just dawned on me. Isn't WKRN's WX channel 480i and 4:3? What a shame we won't be able to watch this in HiDef & widescreen. I think more complaining to WKRN and ABC is in order from the Nashville viewers.

EDIT: Just confirmed with WKRN it will not be in HiDef so I won't bother watching. Too bad. I was getting kind of excited.


----------



## Doit2it

Hopefully they will be showing the HiDef pilot on WKRN at 1:36 AM on the 4th. I'm gonna leave my Tivo set for it, just in case. I just saw the commercial with the WKRNWX info superimposed across the bottom of the screen tonight. Comcast doesn't have that info in the guide. If you advance to Tues Nov 3rd 7:00pm it shows "Middle TN Weather", so if you are going to Tivo it then, you have to set a manual recording. Oh well, maybe Middle TN can watch it on Hulu the next day!


----------



## gastrof

Doit2it said:


> Hopefully they will be showing the HiDef pilot on WKRN at 1:36 AM on the 4th. I'm gonna leave my Tivo set for it, just in case. I just saw the commercial with the WKRNWX info superimposed across the bottom of the screen tonight. Comcast doesn't have that info in the guide. If you advance to Tues Nov 3rd 7:00pm it shows "Middle TN Weather", so if you are going to Tivo it then, you have to set a manual recording. Oh well, maybe Middle TN can watch it on Hulu the next day!


Umm...

What part of this did you not understand?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7575228#post7575228

*WKRN/News 2 will not delay this program to air at 1:35am Tuesday night into Wednesday morning as tv guides are showing. *

The station itself says they won't be running it in that overnight timeslot.


----------



## Lava Lamp Freak

Doit2it said:


> Hopefully they will be showing the HiDef pilot on WKRN at 1:36 AM on the 4th. I'm gonna leave my Tivo set for it, just in case. I just saw the commercial with the WKRNWX info superimposed across the bottom of the screen tonight. Comcast doesn't have that info in the guide. If you advance to Tues Nov 3rd 7:00pm it shows "Middle TN Weather", so if you are going to Tivo it then, you have to set a manual recording. Oh well, maybe Middle TN can watch it on Hulu the next day!


I contacted WKRN to confirm this and got the following response.



> No, the network will not allow us to air it twice. Sorry.


I asked if it would show up in guides on the NashvilleWX channel, and also asked if would air in HD.



> We have informed the guides, however, I would manually schedule a
> recording to play it safe. Unfortunately this channel is currently not
> in HD. Sorry.


----------



## Doit2it

V is now in the Tivo guide for 7:00pm on the 3rd on 245 on Comcast Nashville.


----------



## Lava Lamp Freak

I e-mailed the Programming Director yesterday and got the following response today.



> Thank you for your e-mail. WKRN will air ABC's "V" on its main channel
> 2.1, November 4, 11 & 18 on a delay at 12:05am - 1:05am. It will not
> air on the NashvilleWX Channel as previously advised.


----------



## janry

Lava Lamp Freak said:


> I e-mailed the Programming Director yesterday and got the following response today.


I got the same email today. I mounted a grassroots campaign complaining via email to WKRN & ABC. I guess they are listening.


----------



## Doit2it

Lava Lamp Freak said:


> Thank you for your e-mail. WKRN will air ABC's "V" on its main channel 2.1, November 4, 11 & 18 on a delay at 12:05am - 1:05am. It will not air on the NashvilleWX Channel as previously advised.


WKRN has really messed this up for Tivo owners! I just heard the same announcement from Neil Orne on 'News 2 This Morning' Monday morning. The Tivo guide had deleted the original 1:36am listing on WKRNDT1 but has the 7:00pm listing on WKRNDT2. Looks like we're back to manual recordings. Thanks Channel 2, you and Jeff Fisher. At least they won their first game this weekend.


----------



## cwerdna

Ugh! I'm on vacation in Japan and just found out about TNS/the remake airing on 11/3. I'm unable to program my TiVo HD remotely to record either the Verizon FiOS Seattle channel 4 or 504 airing. 

When I click on the links on links to the ep on TiVo's TV listings, nothing happens then I get a prompt from Firefox to open the "go.do" files, asking me which program I wish to open the file with or save it. I think a proxy server at my Japanese hotel might be mucking with the page/HTTP requests/responses. I've already tried Firefox, IE and Safari for Windows. 

It doesn't show up as a show at all on m.tivo.com. Only the old series is there.  

Trying to use Zap2it.com results in error "&#8220;V: Pilot&#8221;. Sorry, this program is not available in the channel lineup for this DVR."  Is it being pre-empted? I can't figure out a way to record by time slot, remotely.

I'm not going to be back in the country for a few more days. 

Can someone in the Seattle area record it for me and maybe put it on a DVD-R? If there are other threads on my issues, I apologize. Vacations don't entail me keeping up w/TiVocommunity from my hotel room.


----------



## mntvjunkie

cwerdna said:


> Ugh! I'm on vacation in Japan and just found out about TNS/the remake airing on 11/3. I'm unable to program my TiVo HD remotely to record either the Verizon FiOS Seattle channel 4 or 504 airing.
> 
> When I click on the links on links to the ep on TiVo's TV listings, nothing happens then I get a prompt from Firefox to open the "go.do" files, asking me which program I wish to open the file with or save it. I think a proxy server at my Japanese hotel might be mucking with the page/HTTP requests/responses. I've already tried Firefox, IE and Safari for Windows.
> 
> It doesn't show up as a show at all on m.tivo.com. Only the old series is there.
> 
> Trying to use Zap2it.com results in error "V: Pilot. Sorry, this program is not available in the channel lineup for this DVR."  Is it being pre-empted? I can't figure out a way to record by time slot, remotely.
> 
> I'm not going to be back in the country for a few more days.
> 
> Can someone in the Seattle area record it for me and maybe put it on a DVD-R? If there are other threads on my issues, I apologize. Vacations don't entail me keeping up w/TiVocommunity from my hotel room.


I have heard that it will be on abc.com and hulu.com the day after they air, so you should be able to at least watch them that way.


----------



## sieglinde

Urgh, I wish I was on vacation in Japan!!!!


----------



## cwerdna

Looks like the issue I was having is resolved or just happens to work via another path. I was able to send the request via TiVo's search results page. <crossing fingers>


----------



## sieglinde

I have a Mac so I never really did know if I could set up remote setup on my computer.


----------



## cwerdna

Whew! The show got recorded ok and I watched it last night.


sieglinde said:


> I have a Mac so I never really did know if I could set up remote setup on my computer.


Really? Will it not work even w/Firefox on the Mac?

How about http://m.tivo.com/? That works from the iPhone. Safari on Mac OS X and the iPhone should be fairly similar since both are based on Webkit.


----------



## sieglinde

I haven't bothered to check into it. I have Safari and it works just fine. It is so rare that I need to change something and I found I can live if my Tivo doesn't record something I wanted to watch.


----------



## Bierboy

Never had a problem scheduling recordings on TiVo's Web site with FF or Safari on my Macs.


----------



## gastrof

sieglinde said:


> ...I found I can live if my Tivo doesn't record something I wanted to watch.


You will reveal the secret to how you have achieved this, or billions of kittens will be shaved....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gastrof said:


> You will reveal the secret to how you have achieved this, or billions of kittens will be shaved....


Usenet.


----------



## sieglinde

Having a life?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sieglinde said:


> Having a life?


Now _that's_ just crazy talk.


----------

